# Argus Cycle Tour 2015



## RIEFY (24/10/14)

So who is doing it next year? i just got an email confirming my entry and im allready nervous lol. 1st time im doing it. um getting back on my bike now after almost a year and half. i need to shed some pounds and get fit






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Do you have a mod holder on the handles for vaping whilst cycling?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (24/10/14)

lol didnt think of that. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (24/10/14)

freaking error mail i got. was all excited for nothing. now i need to try and get in thru a charity

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Keyaam (24/10/14)

It was an error. If you dont come right i might be joining a charity to get an entry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Congrats @Cape vaping supplies 
Wishing you all the best for the ride!


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Cape vaping supplies
> Wishing you all the best for the ride!


\
Ooh, Finesmaster @Rob Fisher, some peeps only read the first post.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> \
> Ooh, Finesmaster @Rob Fisher, some peeps only read the first post.



Ooooooo well spotted Hawkeye @Andre... Hi Ho @Silver didn't read the whole thread! Wow that's a first!


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooooo well spotted Hawkeye @Andre... Hi Ho @Silver didn't read the whole thread! Wow that's a first!


Now watch him wriggle out of this one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Ah, apologies, thanks for pointing that out. 

Too bad CVS, if you do manage to get it, then I wish you all the best 
Its a wonderful ride!!! 
If the wind plays ball


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Hope that was well wriggled .?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hope that was well wriggled .?



No... wiggle a lot more Hi Ho!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hope that was well wriggled .?


Taken the wind right out of our sails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (24/10/14)

@Silver have you completed the argus before. It sure is a wonderful ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

iKeyaam said:


> @Silver have you completed the argus before. It sure is a wonderful ride
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes I have, 3 times 
But it was many moons ago
Around 1998

Loved it

Cycling in the Cape is so beautiful. You guys are blessed in that regard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (25/10/14)

Nice @Silver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

